# Dasher parts



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

I have an 81 dasher wagon and im wondering if the dasher cluster from other vw diesels from the same era will work for my car before i go buy one


----------



## C101horse (Feb 21, 2021)

Rufedog said:


> I have an 81 dasher wagon and im wondering if the dasher cluster from other vw diesels from the same era will work for my car before i go buy one


if it fits it should work afaik


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

C101horse said:


> if it fits it should work afaik


I thought it would and given the lack of for sure answers here I'll just grab one and try it out


----------

